# Home Goods I should Pack vs. Buy in Manila



## Fairfax (Nov 25, 2013)

*New Years Eve*

Hello! 

We are arriving just before New Years and wanted to know any suggestions for family-friendly celebrations on either New Years eve (day) or New Years Day. 
I imagine most shops, malls, etc are closed on New Years Day? 

Thank you!


----------



## Fairfax (Nov 25, 2013)

*Manila City Tour*

Does anyone have a recommendation for the best city tour? Family-friendly guided tour?


----------



## Fairfax (Nov 25, 2013)

We are packing to leave and are trying to minimize what we bring.
We do have a furnished apartment so only need to pack home goods.

Are there any items you wish you had packed? Specifically, if there are any hard-to-find items or items that are very expensive compared to the prices in the US. We plan on bringing bedding (though can't fit pillows), some plates/silverware....

Thanks in advance for helping me.


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Fairfax, 

Having just made the move six weeks ago, there isn't really anything major that I didn't bring that I miss from home. Honestly, we packed clothes, bedding, personal things and that's about it....our life fit into 9 suitcases...and a golf bag  It was quite the feat! 
My hubby had been here six weeks before we arrived so he was able to get a condo, and he picked up some basics to get us through the first few days...dishes/pots & pans cutlery etc. We brought our kids dishes with us which saved us from getting some here. We ate out the first few days though so it was fine if we didn't have anything. 
We did get a membership at S&R (Costco) here in the Fort that has everything which has been awesome...we're there a lot! Also, there is Market! Market! that has a big dept store called Metro that has everything....kinda like Walmart. 
As for New Years...I hear the fireworks are amazing in Makati, which pending on where you're living in the Fort you can see the skyline!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Things to bring*



Fairfax said:


> We are packing to leave and are trying to minimize what we bring.
> We do have a furnished apartment so only need to pack home goods.
> 
> Are there any items you wish you had packed? Specifically, if there are any hard-to-find items or items that are very expensive compared to the prices in the US. We plan on bringing bedding (though can't fit pillows), some plates/silverware....
> ...


Quality knife sharpener and tons of fillet knifes, large heavy duty butcher knifes (they do have these things but they rust constantly) and can openers, I purchased a bag full and bought several quality knives, butcher Knives from thrift stores, same with spoons, forks and table knifes. .25 cent each.

Plates are a waste of space unless you just can't live without them, plenty of platters and plates even square looking ones sold in grocery stores ect.... all dirt cheap here.

Your coming for the holdiays, ham is real expensive here, miss those huge hams, no such thing here. Spam and corned beef a nice back up is priced at over $2 a can and can go a very long ways.

Don't forget you can send Baliyban or Forex boxes for other things, no weight limits just tape the heck out of the inside and clear tape on the outside, surrounded with rope, sure wish I had like on the electric rotisserie pizza/hot dog machines, an excellent quality expresso machine.

Induction stove cookwear or steel cookwear better yet, I can not find this here "Lodge cookwear" works on induction stoves and of course just about everything, large and small fry pans, they just don't sell this stuff here, makes for some even cooking, also the flatter Lodge pans for frying eggs, bacon and pancakes.

If you have small kids, grandkids steel toys, small cars, toys here last one day and they break all plastic crap.

The other misc, kitchen things like potato mashers, something like that? nobody would use that here.

If you have room for socks and enjoy wearing socks, bring em, those work out shorts and shirts that are breathable sold at Wal-Mart....wish I'd brought more they were only $5 each, stretchable belts from Walmart there again, wish id brought more.

They do sell US clothes here real cheap at the Uki-Uki, market spots, finding that perfect size takes a while but I bought some Tony Bahama shorts real nice, the large comfy shirts are hard to find at these spots though, havent' found those only some work out type shirts.

Running shoes comfy sandals slip on shoes from the US, if you dont' run no worries but if you do these things are pricey and the local-yocal shoes will fall apart within days same with the sandals, it's all fake and junk here, the expensive stuff (imported from the US). If your a ball cap, hat man, bring your ball caps.

Last note I miss those Macaroni & Cheese boxes (quick mix) that were dirt cheap in the US but here it's considered imported and a small box if you can find it runs $1.50 each.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Quality knife sharpener and tons of fillet knifes, large heavy duty butcher knifes (they do have these things but they rust constantly) and can openers, I purchased a bag full and bought several quality knives, butcher Knives from thrift stores, same with spoons, forks and table knifes. .25 cent each.
> 
> Plates are a waste of space unless you just can't live without them, plenty of platters and plates even square looking ones sold in grocery stores ect.... all dirt cheap here.
> 
> ...


Quality stainless steel cookware (including T-Fal) is available at SM Department Stores as are tableware and place settings. Many Chinese Trading Stores carry all the same lesser quality less expensive items (glatware, glasses, etc) as found in US thrift stores.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I found a small Induction fry pan (gas and conventional electric stove top works great too) at a local grocery chain called "Walter Mart" it was imported from Italy and is heavy steel and ceramic plating, it ran us 600 Peso's real nice but I'm looking for a large fry pan and pot.

TFal is a good name, I will be on the look out for those the induction stove won't work with aluminum or cast aluminum fry pans and pots.


----------

